

Show HN: Instantly stream torrents in the browser - milankragujevic
http://movbucket.com/?hn=1

======
robgibbons
Looks great, seems to work for me. I used Joker while it was up, although I
wasn't surprised when it went down. Would you ever consider open sourcing
this?

~~~
milankragujevic
Yes, of course, but it's a little bit messier than I'd like (PHP serving the
front end API, while Node.js works in the background, and two nodejs services,
the custom movbucket-server and peerflix). It's basically just a server that
starts peerflix on demand, get's the link, shows a player and when the user
stops watching goes and kills that exact peerflix instance and deletes the
torrent cache. Thank you for your comment.

------
coralreef
Works quite well, what are the legal implications for you, the host?

~~~
milankragujevic
I am not quite sure. The files are kept as long as you're streaming, and when
you click Stop Torrent or when you leave the page (via the onunload event) the
page sends a GET request to stop the torrent and delete the files. If you
somehow do not do that, after some time a cron script will go in the folder
and delete all caches and kill peerflix instances. Therefor I don't think I'm
liable as the user him/herself is doing the streaming and using my server as a
method to do so. I'm not a lawyer nor have I contacted one for legal advice.

